# Dodgers for trout?



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey all, I don't troll much but have the itch to take a nephew out in the boat. I have trolled pop gear/worm in the past but dodgers are new to me. From what I have been able to learn from searching this site it looks like they are mainly used for kokes. I like the idea of dragging less hardware and feeling the fish fight more. Does anyone use dodgers for trout with as much success as pop gear? Any suggestions on size color and lures to trail with?
Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I am new to it and so far I have seen them work well on Bear Lake macs. You can tell as that doger flashes to the world what you are using. I bought my 1st one 3 weeks ago with a squid and have used it twice with no results. There are so many choices in colors and sizes that I can only blame myself for that. Good luck. We were putting it on a downrigger though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used dodgers with several different lures for trout.
Many of the good Kokanee lures will also catch trout.
I once used a small dodger with a small kastmaster at East Canyon with good results.
Try tipping the lure with a power bait crappie nibble or other bait.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we have ditched the cow bells/pop gear almost entirely in favor of the dodgers hitched up with a wedding ring or some other similar combo all with a worm. less tackle, better fight, better feel. we almost exclusively use dodgers that are 1.5 inches wide and about 4 inches long whatever size that is. you can get them in almost any color you want but for trout we found the silver or a silver with a rainbow tape on them are the most consistent.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How far behind the dodger do you run your lure?
I know that when I'm using squids, 1 1/2 the size of the dodger is the distance that I run the squid. So if I'm using a 4" dodger, I run the squid 6" behind it.
If you are using a wedding ring or spoon would you have more distance between the dodger and the lure?
Say 12" to 18"?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

12 to 18 inches is exactly right. they come to check the dodger then hit the wedding ring (any small spinner will do) and the worm.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great info so far guys keep it coming. One more question comes to mind from the days I use to troll more. I heard that as a general rule you would use brass on sunny days and silver on overcast days for your pop gear. Have any of you heard anything like this? I guess this could be a whole new thread but oh well.


----------

